# Looking for Wankel Engine Plans



## rake60 (Dec 13, 2009)

Has anyone ever seen plans in English for a scale model
Wankel style rotary engine? My searches have turned up 
a couple of very interesting links,
_*UC Berkeley researchers create world's smallest rotary internal combustion engine*_
_*Wankel Rotary Engine CAD conversion*_
but no real source of plans.

Rick


----------



## John S (Dec 14, 2009)

did you spot this link hidden inside the gear text?

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showpost.php?p=97638&postcount=150

John s.


----------

